# Abartmasak



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Herkese iyi geceler!

Televizyon programını _Kaçak Gelinler_ izliyorken kelimeyi _abartmasak_ duyup onu anladım ama dilbilgisel nedenini anlayamadım. İngilizce'de "let's not exaggerate" bu söze derim, ama nedeni bilmiyorum. Neden "abartmayalım" değil? 

Burada soneği "-se" neden kullanılıyor? 

Şimdiden çok teşekkür ederim. Ve hatalarım varsa, haberdar ediniz, lütfen.


----------



## enderiskender

İyi Günler.

Abartmayalım doğrudan talep "Öğretmen öğrencilere abartmayalım dedi.". Abartmasak fikir önerisi "Arkadaşlar abartmasak nasıl olur."

Abart-ma-sa burda sa abartmadığı durumda anlamı vermek için kullanılmış. Abarmatasak abartmadığımız durumda anlamına çevirmiş.

Soneği değil soneki ayrıca konu başlığını abarmasak yazmışsın farketmediysen diye söylüyorum.


----------



## Erdemski

İngilizcedeki karşılığı anlam olarak şunun gibi : 

"Why don't you(we) exaggerate it?"

Bu açıdan düşünürseniz daha anlaşılır olur.


----------



## Rallino

Bana göre _abartmasak_ derken cümle aslında yarıda kesiliyor.
_Abartmasak nasıl olur acaba? _veya _Abartmasak daha iyi olmaz mı?_ gibi. O yüzden İngilizceye bire bir çevirmek istiyorsak, ben şöyle derdim: _What if we didn't exaggerate that much…? _ya da _What if we tried not exaggerating that much…?_


----------



## yunuzfb

Türkçe de bazı kelimelerin gerçekten ingilizce karşılığını bulmak çok zor. kelimenin söylendiği yer bile önemli bu konuda.

eğer biri abartılı birşeyler anlatıyorsa ve karşısındaki onun abarttığını fark etmişse "abartmasak" diyebilir.

bana göre abartmasak = abartıyorsun analımda kullanılmış olabilir. 

in english : you are exaggerating.


----------



## ancalimon

Erdemski said:


> İngilizcedeki karşılığı anlam olarak şunun gibi :
> 
> "Why don't you(we) exaggerate it?"
> 
> Bu açıdan düşünürseniz daha anlaşılır olur.



Sanırım dalgınlığınıza gelmiş. Bu cümlenin Türkçesi "abartsak?" (hadi abartalım)


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba chiflad,

Umarım şu sayfa da işine yarar!


----------



## CommanderShepard

It's like "Let's just not exaggerate it ?"


----------

